# Snowboarder hits car



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

Ouch... the fault lies with the boarder and the camera crew. They should have watched out for any cars.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

What if it was a stunt? For the movie?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

speedjason said:


> What if it was a stunt? For the movie?


That was my first thought when I saw it last week.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Stunt or not these street dudes never wear helmets. Looking/being cool is more important to them than their brains obviously.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Awards


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

worst film crew in the business?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I must say the car looked very rogue.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

:facepalm3::jumping1::jumping1:


Anticrobotic said:


> I must say the car looked very rogue.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> What if it was a stunt? For the movie?





Argo said:


> That was my first thought when I saw it last week.


Yeaaaaaaah,….! Car wasn't exactly hidden or obscured by alla dem leaf-less trees! :dunno: S-ooooooh, Imma go with "Stunt!" 



(…it was cool the way his hat n shit blasted offa his mellon tho!!!) 

:hairy:


----------

